# Replaced the boiler on my Classic... Sounds like i've got a leak but no sign of water



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Replaced the boiler on my Classic last night, fitted new boiler seal and re-fitted the steam valve. It's working all OK however it sounds like there's a leak coming from the top of the boiler - I can't see any water, could it be that the steam valve isn't sealed properly and some steam is escaping under pressure?

Any help or advice is always appreciated!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Have you had a look at the top of the boiler whilst it's pressurised? Also when you replaced the gasket did you give the leading edges a wire brushing so they were clean? If there was a little debri/dry scale you may find that you do indeed have a small leak. Did you also replace the O ring where the steam valve bolts into the boiler?

Lee


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I gave the both edges a good going over with a scourer which i've done before and all seemed fine. I didn't replace the steam valve O ring as it looked in very good condition.

I'll have another look when I go home tonight, and probably put it together again!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ah, but you removed it to look and put the old one back? Quite often when you break the seal and try to make it again with an old O ring that it won't seal properly. THis is because it will be a little harder and tkes on the shape of both contacted surfaces. (similar to break pads on a disk) WHen you remove it you disturb this alignment the o ring won't seat properly.

Lee


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Nice one, thanks for the advice. Just bought one on eBay from Mark aka gaggiamanualservice. Will do it properly this time!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Absolutely no problem! Thats what we're here for! I hope you get it sorted.

Regards

Lee


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I hope that's sorted it. The machine is a mish mash of parts!

Started as a 1995 Gaggia 'Coffee' with the same chassis as the Classic so I popped the internals in from an eBay special Classic with a corroded boiler. The new boiler I fitted last night is from 2010 Baby which is in good condition and exactly the same as the Classic boiler (pretty sure anyway) so once I've fitted the new boiler I will have a pukka machine! Took a few pics last night so i'll upload once it's 100%


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha ha you've been busy then! I'd love to see photos actually!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

My original thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4507-Old-School-Gaggia-Coffee-to-Gaggia-Coffee-Classic-Conversion


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree with lee. they can look ok but when refitted they tend to crack. seal will be in the post for you tomorrow. good luck

Mark


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Mark, top man!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Fitted the new seal last night an it's a hell of a lot better than it was but whilst heating up it's still making a slight hissing sound. I'm not too bothered myself as once the boiler has reached desired temperature whether it be for steam or water it's fine and doesn't make a sound. Also, with the lid on I can't hear a thing so it may have always been like this and I wouldn't have known until I stripped it down and rebuilt it.


----------

